# Power washer for feshing deer capes



## billproxs (Mar 5, 2008)

2500 TO 3100 POWER WASHER IS BEEN HAVING REALLY GOOD RESULTS.
TRY IT AND YOU GET good at it.turns out really nice and white hides.
just have to kep it moving so as no to blow holes.
Have fun
bill


----------

